# New Rudy Project Helmets on team Liquigas-Cannondale?



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Noticed in the vuelta pics that the Liquigas-Cannondale boys are now rocking a new Rudy Project Helmet (NOT the Sterling).... Anyone have any idea what its called?... I've been googling, but no luck!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice. Rudy helmets are going to put Giro and Bell et al to shame. Their glasses are excellent too, just sooo pricey.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

It is called the windmax.

If you were a part of their email newsletter they had a special where if you pre-ordered it, you have gotten it for about less then $200 bucks. It was an insane deal.

Windmax Helmet - Black / Yellow Fluo / White Matte


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooooo Looks awesme!.... And Rudy helmets are some of the few that fit my ridiculously large head! Know if there is any way to still get that deal?


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Very nice. Rudy helmets are going to put Giro and Bell et al to shame. Their glasses are excellent too, just sooo pricey.


I don't see it doing anything to Giro anytime soon. It uses a construction method used by Giro with its Ionos for what....5 years? 

Venting, weight and fit systems of all the top line models of everyone are dang near equal. Boils down to style most like and the price.

For me Giro and Specialized helmets are the whip!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Loved Specialized helmets for awhile but don't think the new S-Works look that sweet. Well, unless you are Fast Phil and everything looks good when you are...that good.

Found a LG helmet that is pretty awesome and less than half the S-Works, yet still PRO-ridden.

Those RPs are pretty nice. Better though is that damn awesome kit Sagan has on, with the Slovakian flag highlights. Very slick.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rugergundog said:


> I don't see it doing anything to Giro anytime soon. It uses a construction method used by Giro with its Ionos for what....5 years?
> 
> Venting, weight and fit systems of all the top line models of everyone are dang near equal. Boils down to style most like and the price.


Yes, I agree. IMO Rudy has Giro and Bell whipped in the style stakes. Poly foam in a plastic bucket is indeed much of a muchness once you get past the $30 pricepoint.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

The Rudy Project helmets are now my favorite. Bought one on a whim in a shop last month and am in love with it. Best helmet that I have had in quite a while. I also look good in it and not a horrible mushroom head like others.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes I re-ordered mine for $120! retails is $300. 60% off. I should receive it around December.

My cycling club is sponsored by Rudy so we get stuff with discount. I love my Sterling helmet and Noyz sunglasses. The helmet sits low and doesn't have the mushroom head effect and the sunglasses are just as good as Oakleys if not better (in terms of the frame quality).


EDIT: Actually, after seeing the photo of the actual helmet, I cancelled my order. I think it doesn't look that good.


----------



## anijaky (Aug 27, 2011)

To reach precision, the comedian must choose the words in order to provide a vivid, in-focus image, and to avoid being generic as to confuse the audience, and provide no laughter. To properly arrange the words in the sentence is also crucial to get precision. everybody has something to share with everyone about entertainment.there are so many sources for entertainment like funny pictures, girls pictures, jokes, magazines, movies, songs.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

i still remember the times when you could drive a motorbike without a helmet, and on pushbikes, they were absolutely hilarious. do they provide more safety, did they prevent any bad or fatal accident after their introduction? can't recall one. what are they good for but to provide additional space for advertising? next thing in pro-racing is full-lenght body suits.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

quadrat said:


> i still remember the times when you could drive a motorbike without a helmet, and on pushbikes, they were absolutely hilarious. do they provide more safety, did they prevent any bad or fatal accident after their introduction?


I've seen enough cracked helmets and most of them managed to walk away with a few who were hauled off in an ambulance. Anyone who has ever crashed understands.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

quadrat said:


> i still remember the times when you could drive a motorbike without a helmet, and on pushbikes, they were absolutely hilarious.


If you "drive" your motorbike, you're doing it wrong. Ditto if you're pushing your bike, bless your heart! :thumbsup:


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Btw - I signed up for the e-mail alerts and got the code tonight for 50% off! (LABOR50).... I've ordered mine now!... thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

Good to hear man! It was meant to be!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Update - Still waiting for the Windmax to come into stock... does anyone have any news on when that might be? I guess they said late November or early December, so I'm kinda hoping for any day now!

Does anyone know how this new Windmax is for Sunglass (holding) compatability?


----------

